# Recommend a good Android Tablet



## Shawady (24 Aug 2012)

I'm thinking of getting an android tablet but know very little about them. Any advice would be appreciated.
My main use would be the usual stuff, surfing the web, watching TV/movies, viewing photos and possible skype.

I know they are not direct replacements for laptops but was wondering is it possible to write documents on tablets and transfer them to word on another PC.

We have no landline or wifi at home. My wife gets the internet on her laptop with a plug-in USB (metoer I think). Could I use the same device on a tablet or would this be an issue for me.

As i say, i'm a bit of a novice in this area and any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## michaelm (3 Sep 2012)

Depends on budget and the size of screen you want.  Perhaps either the Nexus 7 or the Asus Eee Pad with click-on keyboard.  Both should work with a usb internet dongle but they are dog slow and you should consider getting proper wireless broadband.


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Sep 2012)

Shawady said:


> I know they are not direct replacements for laptops but was wondering is it possible to write documents on tablets and transfer them to word on another PC.


Yes, it is.


Shawady said:


> We have no landline or wifi at home. My wife gets the internet on her laptop with a plug-in USB (metoer I think). Could I use the same device on a tablet or would this be an issue for me.


What you could do is get a 3G wifi modem - and insert the sim into it -rather than the usb dongle.  That way, either of you could access the interweb wirelessly with both devices.


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Sep 2012)

I bought a 3G wifi modem from these guys.
It means I can take the SIM from the wireless dongle and put it into the modem and bounce it around the house. I bought an external aerial also which you may/may not need.
They were extremely helpful and will reply to any mails/questions - I'd definitely use them again.

No affiliation, blah blah.....


----------



## TarfHead (4 Sep 2012)

amazon are reported to be launching the Kindle Fire for Europe within the next month or so. apple are reported to be announcing a 7" iPad in October.

Both these announcements should/may lead to healthy competition between those two, and also other suppliers.


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Sep 2012)

I have a Kindle Fire - got it in the US last year - super little machine


----------



## Newbie! (4 Sep 2012)

If the OP doesnt mind me asking this on his thread, why do people recommend an android over and apple? I am hoping to get a tablet in the US this autumn and am open to any recommendations that people have and more specifically why they are recommending that tablet.


----------



## mizrah (4 Sep 2012)

Well I have an Ipad and I find I am locked into Apple a bit too much, also it won't play flash player. My partner (a techy geek) has movies and TV series on his hard drive that he can transfer to and watch on his Google Nexus tablet, but can't transfer to my Ipad unless he jail-breaks it (not recommending this). Am thinking of getting one myself at Christmas maybe as I find his to be excellent. In saying all that, the Ipad looks gorgeous and is very useful but quite difficult also to get photos through to it, you have to import via ITunes. With an android tablet you can connect direct to a desktop and transfer things where the Ipad everything has to be done through Itunes as far as I can tell.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Sep 2012)

You also can't add memory, or (as with iPods/iPhones) — even replace the battery. Big dealbreakers in my book. In the US, you're now expected to just return/replace the whole unit (the environment thanks you, Apple...). This and the inflated prices are the two main reasons iDon't like Apple products, although they're beautifully engineered gadgets.

There's a 10" android tablet [broken link removed] on Pigsback.com at the moment that might (or not) suit?

There are a ton of these generic Chinese things about, and some get better reviews than others. After a bit of research, I bought my daughter an  recently and she's had no problems with it, despite the, eh, unfortunate brand name. I figured a 7" screen was big enough for her needs, and you can actually operate this thing comfortably with one hand, whereas the 10"+ ones felt a bit like holding a dinner plate. For typing, and a bit of protection, I also got her one of [broken link removed]. Unless you're used to it — and even then — typing on a touchscreen is a royal PITA.


----------



## Shawady (5 Sep 2012)

thanks for all the comments.
Dr Moriarty, funny you should mention that tablet because since I posted my original question, a colleague has told me he got one of the those Ainol tablets from a website called _pandawill.com_ and he finds it fine.

One more question, how possible is it to have wifi at home if you have not got a landline and what sort of monthly cost are you looking at?


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Sep 2012)

mizrah said:


> Well I have an Ipad and I find I am locked into Apple a bit too much, also it won't play flash player. My partner (a techy geek) has movies and TV series on his hard drive that he can transfer to and watch on his Google Nexus tablet, but can't transfer to my Ipad unless he jail-breaks it (not recommending this). Am thinking of getting one myself at Christmas maybe as I find his to be excellent. In saying all that, the Ipad looks gorgeous and is very useful but quite difficult also to get photos through to it, you have to import via ITunes. With an android tablet you can connect direct to a desktop and transfer things where the Ipad everything has to be done through Itunes as far as I can tell.



Flash is being dropped everywhere for HTML5 including new version of Android. 

Try using Dropbox for photos to Tablets and Mobile phones. Very handy. 

Android is more open than Apple. But Apple is much slicker if limited.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Sep 2012)

Shawady said:


> One more question, how possible is it to have wifi at home if you have not got a landline and what sort of monthly cost are you looking at?


You'd need a mobile broadband package (using a dongle like your wife's; I don't know whether these can be shared or are tied to an account); costs will depend on your usage and provider. I've no direct experience of this but there's a whole forum devoted to it over on Boards.ie which you might find helpful.


----------



## serotoninsid (5 Sep 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> For typing, and a bit of protection, I also got her one of [broken link removed]. Unless you're used to it — and even then — typing on a touchscreen is a royal PITA.


Since 2 weeks ago, I've been using one of  in combination with my galaxy note.  They're the dogs proverbials.


----------



## Shawady (7 Sep 2012)

TarfHead said:


> amazon are reported to be launching the Kindle Fire for Europe within the next month or so.


 
Kindle Fire launched in UK today.
What do people think of regards spec and price?


http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-19509626


----------



## TarfHead (7 Sep 2012)

Shawady said:


> Kindle Fire launched in UK today.


 
!! The Tablet Wars !!

cue dramatic music 

The new Google Nexus will be on the market soon, possibly a new iPAD and other manufacturers, such as Samsung, aren't going to just watch from the touchline.

I'm not drawn to the Kindle Fire cos, AFAIK, there are restrictions with what content can be loaded. It's intended as a device for the consumption of content purchased from amazon. Also the version of Android used is materially modified by amazon.


----------



## bq67ie (26 Sep 2012)

TarfHead said:


> !! The Tablet Wars !!
> 
> cue dramatic music
> 
> ...



Pretty much any android product you buy, with the exception of those labelled "Nexus", will have a modified version of Android. In some cases, this is actually an improvement e.g. HTC Sense


----------

